# cc_dynamic not found



## melkor445 (May 2, 2005)

I can't manage to install pgplot with fink, I'm getting the following error:


```
g77 -fno-backslash -o pgdemo1 /sw/src/pgplot-5.2-17/pgplot/examples/pgdemo1.f -L/sw/src/root-pgplot-5.2-17/sw/lib/pgplot -lpgplot -L/sw/lib -lpng -lz -lcc_dynamic -L/usr/X11R6/lib -lX11 -L/sw/lib -laquaterm -Wl,-framework -Wl,Foundation
/usr/bin/ld: can't locate file for: -lcc_dynamic
```

Does anyone know how to fix this?

Thanks in advance, and have a nice day!


----------



## jimbo (Jun 12, 2005)

I noticed the same thing....  my workaround is simply to delete the cc_dynamic reference from the makefile... I didn't get cpgdemo to compile, but everything else worked at any rate.  This might be bad to do.. your mileage may vary.

You do:

sudo fink -kK install pgplot

This will keep around the build and the root directories for pgplot in /sw/src/fink.build

Then, go into the directory /sw/src/fink.build/root-pgplot-5.2-17/sw/lib/pgplot and edit the makefile there to not have -lcc_dynamic

Then do:

sudo make
sudo make clean

Then change to /sw/src/fink.build/pgplot-5.2-17/pgplot
and do:

sudo mkdir -p /sw/src/fink.build/root-pgplot-5.2-17/sw/etc/profile.d
sudo install -m 755 pgplot.sh /sw/src/fink.build/root-pgplot-5.2-17/sw/etc/profile.d/
sudo install -m 755 pgplot.csh /sw/src/fink.build/root-pgplot-5.2-17/sw/etc/profile.d/
sudo /usr/bin/install -d -m 755 /sw/src/fink.build/root-pgplot-5.2-17/sw/share/doc/pgplot
sudo /usr/bin/install -c -p -m 644 copyright.notice aaaread.me install-unix.txt install.txt /sw/src/fink.build/root-pgplot-5.2-17/sw/share/doc/pgplot/

Then, change to /sw/src/fink.build 
and do:

sudo dpkg-deb -b root-pgplot-5.2-17 /sw/fink/dists/unstable/main/binary-darwin-powerpc/sci

sudo dpkg -i /sw/fink/dists/unstable/main/binary-darwin-powerpc/sci/pgplot_5.2-17_darwin-powerpc.deb

Basically, I just copied whatever fink does after the makefile.  

I wish I knew what libcc_dynamic was.....  

Good luck.


----------

